# jumping critique



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

I think you could use a bit more release over your jump. It seems to me you might be over compensating for the balance and not having the leg strength to keep your heels down why holding on to your horses mouth. Instead of trying to balance on the reins over your jumps, move your hands up the neck a bit and grab some mane. Even some Grand Prix jumpers still grab mane.
When your warming up focus on keeping yor leg underneath you and sinking all your weight into your heels.
Practice walk, trot and canter in two point also. Even if its just a few steps at a time. Remember its better to balance with your horses mane and neck than in their mouth. Good luck!


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have some trot poles we've been working over and I think it's helping. she gets excited on the approach and rushes. so i've been setting them really low.(walkover size) and making her walk over them.. and or keeping a stead speed and not jumping. Hopefully I can get enought time in the saddle that my balance will improve.. I've got a flood lighton my porch that shines in my pasture. im contemplating riding at night with the light.I dodnt think i'll be jumping the light isnt that bright,but atleast walk/trot/canter/ and practicing 2 point should help with my balance and keeping my heels down.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

He doesn't look very happy in his mouth, what bit do you use on him?


----------



## horseobsessed977 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi!
Good job! Like you said, you need to sit up straighter and sink your heels down more. Remember that your shoulder, hip and heel should all be in line with eachother. Your two point isnt correct at all really. No offence at all . Before I forget, your hands should be in line with his mouth. That hint might help you get them in the correct place. These might help you: 



 and 



.
Try to keep your hands out of your "lap" less. They should be in front of the pommel of the saddle and not in the mane. Keep your shoulders wayyyy back 
But good job. 

P.S. 
He doesnt look like that bit is good for him. Is that a full cheek? Sorry, I cant tell. Maybe you should try a snaffle or something less.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

It is a broken kimberwick.... The only time I can use a snaffle on her is when we are working on dressage and we are in a very secure area.. she is very forward and will try to runn off in a heart beat. The day we took the pictures wasnt the best day. the wind was blowing like 30mph. and She was full of her self.lol. tried to toss me off a few times. Normally she is very well behaved and works very well in this bit.







the other bit







is what i use when i ride her western and she does perfect in it. Thanks for the video. and no offense taken at the mention of my terrible 2 point. I havent really jumped in a year or better soo i'm way outa practice. lol. I was just soo excited I buit the jump standards myself.lol. I can see what yall are saying about the bit though. she's wasnt giving to it at all. Im hoping to get a schedule worked out so i can ride her fairly frequently. Thanks to all


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Your hands aren't very secure when you jump (which is understandable!! As you are pretty new to it) so it's pulling on her mouth, which is causing her to open her mouth and if it continues, she may start refusing to jump.

That is a very strong bit, especially for a rider who is still working on their hands. I would recommend you switch to one of these:










It is a two ring Dutch Gag, with sweet iron mouth pieces and a copper french link. It's not an expensive bit, and because you can use both the main and bottom ring, you can change it's strength depending on her mood. I would pair it with a flash noseband, as this will not only prevent her evading it, but will also help secure it in place. 

If I were you I would invest in some elasticised reins, so that you don't accidentally pull on her mouth.

She's lovely though, I'm sure you will have a lot of fun jumping her


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

an update: I got to ride for about 30 mins this morning before my daughter woke up. and I worked on my balance, mostly all we did was trot. tryng to work on keeping form. I could really feel the burning in my legs!lol. I think I may need to take my stirrups up a notch but I'm not sure. When I did a sitting trot and keep my heels down properly(i think,but becuase no one was watch I can't be positive) the irons would just dangle with my feet in them... She did better with the bit today. I may have to adjust the saddle for her, it doesn't seem to fit quite right, she didn't really want to collect, wanted to keep her back hollowed... and she gave the "the dirty look" when I saddled her.lol. but my wintec has the gullet change, so I should be able to adjust it no problem. it's worked that way in the past. as she gains and loses weight.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Levade: im not sure what you mean be elasticize rein.. the one I am currenly using have leather where they attach to the bit and where they buckle together, the rest is Rubber I think. and i'll look for one of those bits thanks


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your horse looks like a kind and understanding sole. 
Since you are doing this for fun you might want to work on just ground poles until you get a more stable seat. Your horse does not look like he is having any fun at all.

Are you able to get in a good 2-point (not just standing up out of the saddle, keeping your leg under you and bending at the hip) and hold it while you walk, trot, and canter?

Practice lots of that to develop the muscles that will help you over the top of the jump.

While you are learning there is nothing wrong with reaching forward and grabbing a chunk of mane to keep your hand still and support your upper body. This will keep you from hitting your horse in the mouth.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

AB: yes she is very kind(most of the time.lol)buts she does had a temper. but yes she is very understanding. and yes we've gone back to ground work. I don't plan on jumping untill my legs are stronger,my brief ride this morning let me figure out just how out of shape my legs(and probably the rest of me) are. I can hold the 2 point, for a bit, probably 6-7 strides, which i doubt is long enough.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Riding at night in Texas...hmmmm....I am already seeing the copperheads (in my barn!) at night, so be careful! There are some great posts on this thread, and though I do not ride this discipline, it is most helpful!


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

we don't seem to have many posionious snakes. I like about 5 miles out of town and sourounded by coastal fields, my little pasture where I ride is normally dirt and is soon to be dirt again. right now its covered in growing cowpen daisys. Most of the snakes we see out here around the house are rat snakes.. occasionaly in the house after mice...but hopefully not any more. we sealed the house up pretty good. when we first moved here, 5 years ago we found one smaller rattler and havent seen any since. im sure it helps that there's lots of cats running around. but yes I do watch where i step/ride.. thanks for the concern.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know their real name, but sometimes they make you use them at pony club - They are like normal reins, but on either side, about 2 inches back from the bit, the leather stops and there is a section (bout 5 inches) of thick black elastic, before the leather starts again!


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

that sounds similar to what I'm using the "rubber" part is pretty stretchy I'll google it and see what kind of pictures I can find. thanks!


----------

